# Who are You? Who..who



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.gotoquiz.com/which_famous_guitarist_are_you I'm Jimmy Page..lol.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Dimebag Darrell. Is there a vomit smiley I can put here?
1 different response that I was on the fence about, and I became Synster Gates.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

David Gilmour...fine by me

Dave


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Hmmm, I need to listen to more Tool.

Adam Jones.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

danbo said:


> http://www.gotoquiz.com/which_famous_guitarist_are_you I'm Jimmy Page..lol.


heh. "lay off the drugs and 14 year olds"


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jimi Hendrix...which is weird, he is by no means my favorite player!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I too am Hendrix. Must be the wah I got from Stevo lol:smile:


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

David Gilmour...could be worse!

~andrew


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i'm dimebag. except for te dead part, i'm cool with it :rockon2:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Adam Jones,trippy but fine by me:bow:


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

third Gilmour for KW... isnt that enough??? 
kkjuw


----------



## wayne (Apr 8, 2009)

Turns out that I'm Page.

That works for me! :rockon2:

W


----------



## AGP1 (Jun 18, 2008)

another Jimi ...... :rockon2:


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

David Gilmour... OK seems to be a lot of Gilmours around here, I wonder how many artists are in that quiz?

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Don Doucette said:


> David Gilmour... OK seems to be a lot of Gilmours around here, I wonder how many artists are in that quiz?
> 
> Don:smilie_flagge17:


Add another one. I'm very happy with that. :smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

....aaaaaaaaaaand another Jimi. There are worse fates.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jimmy Page


----------



## Bluez_Snooze (Jun 11, 2009)

david gilmour...i've got no problem with that.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I got Hendrix--the last part about getting a hair cut made me laugh--as I've heard that many, many times in my life. My hair now when I get a hair cut is shorter than it used to be after I got a haircut.

Yet people still tell me to get a haircut!


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm Adam Jones, and happy about it!

The description fits me perfectly!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wasn't there a thread on this about a year or two ago ???


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Wasn't there a thread on this about a year or two ago ???


Yep. It's deja vu all over again. :smile:


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

another Gilmour here......suits me fine


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Who the f*** is Tom Delonge ??????????


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Gilmour..., who'd-a-thought?


----------



## BMCM (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm Jimi Hendrix also.


----------



## breakfast (Jun 16, 2009)

Davey G here again. I'm liking that 

Jimi came second.


----------

